# Canon 60D, 700D or some other



## izzikio_rage (May 2, 2014)

Need to buy a DSLR for a friend. They're planning to spend about 50k on the camera + kit lens. What would be a better option, going for the older but tried and trusted 60D or the new 700D (which is almost at a 15k premium). Or is there a competitor from nikon that might be a better bet?


----------



## nac (May 2, 2014)

I would prefer 60D over 700D. From Nikon you can get D7000.


----------



## The Incinerator (May 2, 2014)

700D and 70D have faster focus in low light as well as live view. 60D though great is old now.


----------



## sujoyp (May 2, 2014)

60D is old now , Nikon D7000 is better than that...700D is overpriced right now, its a 600D range DSLR not worth spending that much ...70D is very good but cost is high ....Technically Nikon D5200 is best deal right now....and if you are ok with the age of D7000 then its very good for 45k body

- - - Updated - - -

btw did someone checked the price of canon lenses ....canon have increased the prices further 
55-250 now cost 17k 
and canon 50mm 1.8 cost 7k   where nikon 50mm 1.8 AFS cost 8k

Prices taken from flipkart

- - - Updated - - -

If you want to go only for canon then get 700D ...it have some new technologies under the hood..


----------



## izzikio_rage (May 2, 2014)

no there is no special love for canon. I had the same feeling that the 700D is very similar to the 650D and probably not worth the price. But the next best option seems to be the 60D which is almost 2-3 years old. Even in the nikon stables the D7000 is 2 years old as you said. 

What would a good option be? going for these older bodies and getting a prime lens in the same money or going for a newer body and buying the lenses later?


----------



## nac (May 2, 2014)

^^ It's still selling around 10k. I guess 17k is MRP and 50mm have been selling around 7k since last price hike.

Sujoy didn't mind about the age of the camera when he bought D7000 just few months ago. So don't bother about the age...


----------



## sujoyp (May 2, 2014)

After getting D7000 you wont miss anything at all...It have all the features required in a semipro DSLR ....after D7000 its straightway D7100 and 70D which cost almost 25k more


----------



## izzikio_rage (May 2, 2014)

then I guess I'll start figuring out how to convince them to get the D7000. Maybe just to make things interesting I'll also introduce a mirrorless into the mix, the sony a6000 perhaps


----------



## nac (May 2, 2014)

What's your plan? Make them drop the idea of buying a DSLR by confusing them with too many choices?  Just kidding... 

By the way, I thought they were thinking of DSLR.


----------



## sujoyp (May 2, 2014)

I wish we could consider mirrorless too....Sony is a very good contender right now...but they release too many cameras with different type of names...I get mixed up ...I think sony A57 is D7000 equivalent ...but donno the price range of A6000


----------



## izzikio_rage (May 2, 2014)

nac said:


> What's your plan? Make them drop the idea of buying a DSLR by confusing them with too many choices?  Just kidding...



That will anyhow end up happening, wait till I start telling them about propitiatory flash/lens systems etc. <I don't know how to put a smiley>



sujoyp said:


> I wish we could consider mirrorless too....Sony is a very good contender right now...but they release too many cameras with different type of names...I get mixed up ...I think sony A57 is D7000 equivalent ...but donno the price range of A6000



Sony's mapping is crazy, last I checked the NEX6 was a fair contender to the T4i (650D) so I guess the yet to be released in india a6000 would give the 700D a run for it's money. It costs about $648 so round 40k odd. It has gotten some very impressive reviews, but people in general don't seem to consider mirror less cams as proper pro cams


----------



## sujoyp (May 2, 2014)

amlan problem with sony is mixed up names...mirrorless is the next big thing...and slowly everything will be mirrorless...but now I donno if A6000 can use sony alpha series of lenses or nex series of lenses ...why they complicate things


----------



## sameerdatta (May 2, 2014)

Nikon D5300 + 18-55mm 45000 (snapdeal)

It is currently the best DSLR In the range in terms of pure Photo Quality, if you are heavily into video then the cannon is better in terms of movement focus. I would personally suggest the Nikon but with the 18-104mm or 18-140mm (the 18-55 is a crap lens)


I hope this helps


----------

